# Teds Not well



## KARNAK (Aug 18, 2019)

HI folks not too well tonight, off to bed right eye is looking through the wrong lens.Take care hopefully see you in the morning.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry to read this, take care and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 18, 2019)

Ah sorry Ted, sending love to you and hope tomorrow is a better day xx


----------



## merrymunky (Aug 18, 2019)

Hope you get a good night’s rest


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 18, 2019)

Look after yourself, Ted! Hope you're better in the a.m.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 18, 2019)

Good night Mr Karnak.

I hope the eye has improved by the morning.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 19, 2019)

Ted I'm so sorry to hear this.  I hope things have improved and that you get the best help that you need with sorting it out.  Take care xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2019)

Very sorry to hear this Ted  I hope you are feeling much better by the time you read this, after a restful and restorative night {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 19, 2019)

I hope that you got some sleep Ted, and that the rest has helped.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 19, 2019)

Wishing you well my friend.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear this Ted. Hope things are brighter for you tomorrow. Lots here wishing you well and hoping you feel much much better soon.


----------



## Carolg (Aug 19, 2019)

Hope you are feeling better Ted


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 19, 2019)

Thankyou you everyone its such a wonderful forum, its like having a family whenever you need them, take care all of you.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi folks  better tonight, flipping eye is still giving me grief but at least I can join the forum. Take care my friends the pleasure is all mine.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 19, 2019)

Pleased to hear you are feeling a little better Ted. Sending hugs and love. Take care of yourself. We all have a great fondness for you as can be seen by the concern and sympathy in the posts above.


----------



## Flower (Aug 19, 2019)

Very pleased you’re feeling a bit better Ted, hope your flipping eye improves ASAP.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 19, 2019)

Pleased to hear you are  a little better. Take good care of yourself x


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 19, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> HI folks not too well tonight, off to bed right eye is looking through the wrong lens.Take care hopefully see you in the morning.


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hope the eye improves soon Ted.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 20, 2019)

Get better!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 20, 2019)

Good morning folks, thankyou once again for your concern and wishes. Got an appointment with eye clinic at noon, lets see what`s going on hopefully just a glitch. Speak with you later, take care my friends.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 20, 2019)

Keeping fingers crossed that it is a minor issue that can be easily remedied. Good luck


----------



## AJLang (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Ted, how are you today?


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello Amanda thanks for asking, went to the eye clinic yesterday and have got to see the specialist. She wouldn`t tell me too much although she did ask how I was feeling and how my BGL`s are behaving. Just got to wait for an appointment, she said it will be within the next week. I feel better but right eye is blurry and painful, and my feet are extremely painful but it won`t stop me going out and living.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hello Amanda thanks for asking, went to the eye clinic yesterday and have got to see the specialist. She wouldn`t tell me too much although she did ask how I was feeling and how my BGL`s are behaving. Just got to wait for an appointment, she said it will be within the next week. I feel better but right eye is blurry and painful, and my feet are extremely painful but it won`t stop me going out and living.


Hope you get the appointment through quickly Ted


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks Alan, they`ve just rang me got to go in tomorrow lunch time. Give me chance to do my laundry, also back to the hospital on Friday morning to see Diabetes specialist and DSN, here`s hoping.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 21, 2019)

Ted I'm so sorry to hear that you've got these problems but well done you for your positivity.  I'm glad that your appointments are coming through so quickly and I hope that the issues can dealt with relatively easily xx


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 21, 2019)

Afternoon Ted, good to get the prompt appointment, looks like “they’re” on your case and it will be good to go over things Friday with DSN and consultant. Sounds like a week of hopefully getting to the bottom of what’s going on. Hanging on waiting for appointments is never pleasant. Looks like a good day out there for getting that laundry dry too


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 21, 2019)

Best of luck for tomorrow Ted x


----------



## Michael12420 (Aug 21, 2019)

Here's hoping that everything will be OK - thinking of you.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 21, 2019)

Glad to hear that you have got the appointment through, but sorry things are still troubling you.
It sounds as if you are in safe hands.  Take care and let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Robin (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope they get you sorted out, Ted!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 21, 2019)

Thankyou my friends, left eye is playing up as well. Took some of the kids to the fair, I think Arnie was there as we all ended up on the Terminator.


----------



## Carolg (Aug 21, 2019)

Good luck at hospital tomorrow,will be thinking of you


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 22, 2019)

Hoping it all goes well today.


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 22, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> HI folks not too well tonight, off to bed right eye is looking through the wrong lens.Take care hopefully see you in the morning.


Hope things improve very soon


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 22, 2019)

Good luck for the appt today, Ted!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello folks got back from the hospital @ 4 pm, they took my blood pressure first, 213 over 116, pulse rate 109. They wanted to admit me but I wasn`t having any of it, they laid me down for two hours and put some drops in my eyes. Blood tests proved I had very low testosterone levels, also Retinopathy in the right eye and background in the left. Also looks like I have Arthritis in the left & right side of my eyes, can`t wait until tomorrow, hopefully the DSN will sit on my lap and the Consultant will sit on my head. Take care my friends speak with you tomorrow.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 22, 2019)

Blooming heck Ted! Those results are not good at all. I hope your BP was down quite a bit before they allowed you out. I can understand you not wanting to be admitted but maybe that would allow them to stabilise things a bit rather than the way you have been Yo-Yoing recently. Do take it easy at home and I hope you have better news tomorrow from the DSN and consultant.... Do ask about a Libre if they don't mention it.
We are all very concerned about you and those results do nothing to abate that!! Take care


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi folks spent two hours with Specialist/DSN, they asked me too test as soon as I went in, 3.9 not a problem but to them it was. Asked me too eat 4 JB`s, 4 glucose tablets  a bacon sandwich curry fried rice a pepperoni pizza and a Lidl`s non alcoholic beer. All joking aside being put forward for a Libre with alarms, possible pump but she doesn`t think it would suit me at the moment. DSN checked my injection points and was aghast at the amount of bruises on my body, I don`t fall over that much "some days" but back to the GP for looking at. Thankyou folks for your concerns, I love you all please take care of yourselves I am always thinking of you.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 24, 2019)

It sounds like you have a good DSN, and good to hear that they are putting you forward for the Libre with alarms.  When do they think that those are going to become available?

Out of interest for your injection what needles are you using?  I was switched to GlucoRX needles which gave. Me a bruise each time I used them.  I got switched back to BD Microfine and also use 4 mm length which seems to minimise bruising.

Take care.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 24, 2019)

Good morning @SB2015, DSN I have never met before but a lovely person. The needles I use are BD Viva 5mm, but she was more concerned about the other bruises away from the injection points, really can`t explain them. Blood pressure is a lot lower now so hopefully more stable, take care my lovely.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 24, 2019)

Good to hear from you Ted. Well you’re certainly giving you team plenty to think about and sounds like they are on the case and being very proactive. Great that they spent so much time with you. Libre will certainly be very helpful and hopefully help you feel more confident that you’ll be able to head off those nasty hypos. Good to see BP lower, maybe a bit of white coat syndrome yesterday didn’t help? 

Anyway, if Paignton is anything like the New Forest today, I’m guessing it’s full of tourists, enjoying the lovely weather. Wishing you a relaxing incident free weekend


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks Lisa great to hear from you, Paignton is choc a bloc. The fair is already up and running and the circus opens at 14:00 hrs, beech is fairly crowded already.  Nice smooth sea great for the kids and lots of boats in the water. I`ve been to the new forest camping, got invaded by donkeys after grub but a lovely area. Take care, have a good day.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 24, 2019)

So good to hear that your BP is lower Ted and that your diabetic team are on the ball and putting the wheels in motion for Libre and looking at your general wellbeing.
Hope you have a lovely Bank Holiday weekend in the sunshine. I will enjoy mine with a more easy mind knowing you have been thoroughly checked out and things are afoot to help you manage your levels better. Sending hugs.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 24, 2019)

The DSN sounds like a keeper. Look after yourself, Ted!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks Barbara & Eddy, had two flipping  hypos today. Hope you have a great weekend, not sure if its the same for you Eddy. Feel like crap at the moment great to hear there are friends on board.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Barbara & Eddy, had two flipping  hypos today. Hope you have a great weekend, not sure if its the same for you Eddy. Feel like crap at the moment great to hear there are friends on board.


I do hope you manage to find some stability soon Ted  Hopefully, a Libre will help, although personally I think they should stretch to a full CGM with alarms, given the unpredictability of you hypos, and how quickly they tend to fall {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang (Aug 25, 2019)

Thinking of you Ted xx


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks friends, always thinking of all of you.xx


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 25, 2019)

Must have been a day for hypos yesterday. I had 2 as well! Maybe the weather. Nice to know I was in excellent company with this! Hope things settle down for both of us soon. Sending more HUGS.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 25, 2019)

Thinking of you too Ted, take care in this heat x


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 25, 2019)

Stupid me Lucy, went out for lunch, ended up on the floor. BS went too low 1.7 . Nice ambulance people I think I`m in trouble, how are you my friend?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh no Ted, I'm so sorry to hear that. You're having such a bad time. How are you now? X
I'm doing good, thank you for asking x


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 25, 2019)

I`m ok Lucy, nice day for hypos yesterday Barbara, and today.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 25, 2019)

Too true...luckily I seem to have dodged them, but I've always got tomorrow to look forward to


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> went out for lunch, ended up on the floor. BS went too low 1.7



Geebus, Ted - can't they do anything about this? But I really admire your spirit!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 26, 2019)

This weather is playing havoc at present.  I find I need to be quicker at changing with the weather, but it is so dependent on what you are doing, and then add in being out for a meal.  You are having a hard time at present @KARNAK, but are an inspiration to us.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks Eddy It looks like they are going to change my Basal to a different type, Tresiba was mentioned not sure at the moment. On a lighter note Paramedics sent me an early Christmas card, said I was keeping them in a job and oh just in case I don`t make it.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 26, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> This weather is playing havoc at present.  I find I need to be quicker at changing with the weather, but it is so dependent on what you are doing, and then add in being out for a meal.  You are having a hard time at present @KARNAK, but are an inspiration to us.



You`re all an inspiration to me, were would I be without all the knowledge I have gained from this forum. Not only D related but any other topics too, take care.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 26, 2019)

Ted just a thought but when I had problems with hypos they tested me for Addison’s disease. In my case it wasn’t Addison’s but might be worth mentioning it to them if they’re not testing for it.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks Amanda, don`t really know what that is, but if its available I got it FOC, take care my dear friend.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you my lovely friend. I hope that your GP is helpful when you see them.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 26, 2019)

I`ll see them tomorrow Amanda, although another problem has arisen today. Got both shoes on but my left sock is missing.


----------



## Sally W (Aug 26, 2019)

Ted I’ve missed as I don’t sign on too much. Really sorry to learn of the issues and I hope you get stability and some answers soon. Wishing you the best


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks Sally nice to hear from you, I`ve always got stability especially when horizontal. xx


----------



## AJLang (Aug 27, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> I`ll see them tomorrow Amanda, although another problem has arisen today. Got both shoes on but my left sock is missing.



Goo luck at the GP Ted and get those socks sorted out  I hope that is the only new problem but if there is another one all I can say is oh bum!


----------



## Jodee (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry I missed this, hope you are soon feeling better Ted. Be well soon. xox


----------



## AJLang (Aug 27, 2019)

How have you been today Ted?


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 27, 2019)

Ah well folks, just a slight problem. Prostate is a bit not right, testostosterone level is also not right and something called haemochromatosis of which the Endocrinology team requested results. Good fun isn`t it, how`s everyone else doing?.

A bit crap Amanda, back too the Docs on Thursday more blood tests. How are things with you?


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh Ted, whatever next?!  Are you trying to keep every hospital department busy? Sorry you’re having such a tough time at the moment. Hopefully all those expert brains are ticking over and will get you sorted super quickly.

Take care.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 27, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Ah well folks, just a slight problem. Prostate is a bit not right, testostosterone level is also not right and something called haemochromatosis of which the Endocrinology team requested results. Good fun isn`t it, how`s everyone else doing?.
> 
> A bit crap Amanda, back too the Docs on Thursday more blood tests. How are things with you?


Ted I think you’re just being greedy now with all these things. Thank goodness for all of the support that you’re getting from medics. Lots of love. I’m ok I’ve got my chauffeur at home this week to get me out of my prison cell Although as my toyboy I don’t think he expected to be pushing me around in a wheelchair so soon  unfortunately no room for a wheelchair in his sports car so having to go where the oldies go to find wheelchairs I.e. garden centres....but at least they sell wine and peanuts for Mr Squirrel. Plus our local Waitrose has a wheelchair and sells lots of wine! Just got to persuade the local pubs to get some (wheelchairs that is, not wine) Xx


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 27, 2019)

I definitely preferred the sock and wrong foot problem you had earlier Ted. This all sounds much more complicated. You really don't need to test the competence of every consultant in the hospital! I really don't know how you are keeping track of all this stuff. You are going to end up knowing enough to be an expert on human anatomy yourself if you keep going at this rate. Hope they can get to the bottom of the problem and start fixing things rather than just finding more things that need fixing.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 28, 2019)

Good morning my dear friends, hope you are all well today? I must admit its becoming a real chore now, I`ve got 7 hospital appointments for September already, can`t wait for the postman to arrive. Glad you got help this week Amanda at least you can get out and about with toy boys help.

I used to know about human anatomy Barbara but there again I used to be human.

There are people worse off than me Lisa, you should live in my apartments with the rest of them. Only consolation is if they want a sea burial, its only across the road, cheap as chips.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 28, 2019)

I know what you mean Ted, it’s how I’ve always thought...I’m sure a positive outlook is helpful...sea view not bad either


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 28, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear friends, hope you are all well today? I must admit its becoming a real chore now, I`ve got 7 hospital appointments for September already, can`t wait for the postman to arrive. Glad you got help this week Amanda at least you can get out and about with toy boys help.
> 
> I used to know about human anatomy Barbara but there again I used to be human.
> 
> There are people worse off than me Lisa, you should live in my apartments with the rest of them. Only consolation is if they want a sea burial, its only across the road, cheap as chips.


Take care


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks folks, struggling a bit but who cares, the sea has water in it, the beech is full of sand, and the green is very greeny. Take care my friends, love you all lots,xxx


----------



## AJLang (Aug 28, 2019)

Ted so sorry that you’re struggling. Big hugs and love to you xxx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 28, 2019)

Hugs to you ((())))


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 28, 2019)

Big man-hugs Ted. Keep those docs on their toes!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 29, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Sally nice to hear from you, I`ve always got stability especially when horizontal. xx


And I am sorry to read of even more now to contend with Ted. Your positive attitude is a real credit to you. Keep going. Best of luck with it & I hope the well wishers from everyone here helps. Big hugs x


----------



## mikeydt1 (Aug 29, 2019)

if you don't mind me asking did they say what was wrong with the vision?  reason for asking is that some years ago i would wake up with intense pain in one of my eyes then it would start weeping before settling down, plus blurry vision.

i went to my opticians then eye hospital but never really found out what was wrong now roll on to the last few days and again have awoke with weird eye discomfort and blurring which after a while seems to settle back down again.

yesterday it just felt like i was looking with something in front of one my eyes, if it carries on i will get an appointment with the opticians as my eye screening is not for another 2 months.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 29, 2019)

In my case @mikeydt1 it is the control of the big D, too low or too high the right eye goes very blurry. When I was first DX it took two months to clear although I have background Retinopathy in both eyes at the moment. Been very poor today and yesterday, eyes watering also so make sure your BGL`s are within stipulated figures. Take care my friend it doesn`t clear overnight but with proper control does get better, unless there is an underlying problem.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi Ladies hope you are all ok plus that famous Kookaburra @Eddy Edson. Struggling again the last two days but hanging in there, Docs again today, got to see DSN next Thursday at 07:00 then the hospital for a scan at 13:55. Newton Abbot Hospital on the day before, hopefully I got a lift .Take care my dear friends, sending my love to all of you.xxx


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning @KARNAK 
Big hugs for you.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi Ladies hope you are all ok plus that famous Kookaburra @Eddy Edson. Struggling again the last two days but hanging in there, Docs again today, got to see DSN next Thursday at 07:00 then the hospital for a scan at 13:55. Newton Abbot Hospital on the day before, hopefully I got a lift .Take care my dear friends, sending my love to all of you.xxx


Hope things improve for you very soon Ted, take care {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 30, 2019)

Good morning @SB2015 and Alan thanks for the {{{HUGS}}}. Got a day off from any HCP`s but next week very busy with appointments. Take care everyone xxx.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi Ted. Relieved that you are still signing in here but very concerned as you are clearly struggling and don't seem your usual ebullient self. 
Keep your chin up. You are our inspiration with your whimsical attitude to whatever is thrown at you and your warm, welcoming and compassionate approach to others. Sending love and hugs. XX


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 30, 2019)

HI folks thankyou for all your kind words, been in bed most of the day. A bit late but thought I better get something down my throat, hope you are all well. I`ll have a wander through forum to see who I can upset, be about for an hour, playing Enya at the moment, calm and soothing. Take care my friends, who could want anything more?


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 30, 2019)

I hope you get a good sleep tonight @KARNAK


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 30, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> I hope you get a good sleep tonight @KARNAK



Thankyou, I loved your knitting, crochet work in another thread, no pun intended. Take care my dear friends, have a good nights rest.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning Ted. I hope you had a good night’s sleep x


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 31, 2019)

Good morning @KARNAK.  Relax and rest as you need.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 31, 2019)

Enjoy a doc-free day, Ted!


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks folks didn`t get out of bed until 10:00. Son was on the phone for an hour whilst I was still in bed, hope you are all well?three days off from HCP`s, whatever next. I`ve been invited out to lunch today and tomorrow, don`t know where we are going just think my local friends are in cheer up mode. Enjoy your weekend my dear friends and take care.xxx


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 31, 2019)

So pleased that you are able to get out this weekend and that you have wonderful friends who are sensitive to your situation and want to keep your spirits up. Hope it takes your mind off health issues and you have a great time.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 31, 2019)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 31, 2019)

Enjoy your lunches out with your friends


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 31, 2019)

One of our staff in the cafe has haemochromatosis and has to go for blood letting every week.
We daren’t send her out shopping for supplies when it’s raining in case she rusts.

Big hugs, Ted
B


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi folks don`t feel at all well tonight , was sick during the day, best get me self off to bed, love you all lot`s. Take care my dear friends,  hopefully see you In the morning.xxx
Thanks Barbie afraid the old limbs and muscles are not up to much tonight, take care always here for you. xxx


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 31, 2019)

Wishing you a restful night Ted and better health tomorrow. Will be keeping you in my thoughts. Take care and sending great BIG BEAR HUGS. XX


----------



## Carolg (Sep 1, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> I`ll see them tomorrow Amanda, although another problem has arisen today. Got both shoes on but my left sock is missing.


Late response. Question for you Ted, how do you know it’s your left sock ???


----------



## Carolg (Sep 1, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Thanks folks didn`t get out of bed until 10:00. Son was on the phone for an hour whilst I was still in bed, hope you are all well?three days off from HCP`s, whatever next. I`ve been invited out to lunch today and tomorrow, don`t know where we are going just think my local friends are in cheer up mode. Enjoy your weekend my dear friends and take care.xxx


Hope you enjoyed your outing Ted


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 1, 2019)

Carolg said:


> Late response. Question for you Ted, how do you know it’s your left sock ???



Good question that Carol, having wracked what`s left of my brains the only answer I could come up with is I *LEFT* it orf. Take care lovely and of course all you lovely people.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 1, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Good question that Carol, having wracked what`s left of my brains the only answer I could come up with is I *LEFT* it orf. Take care lovely and of course all you lovely people.


I have trainer so socks that have L &R on them but took me 2 months to notice. Lol


----------



## AJLang (Sep 2, 2019)

How are you today Ted?  Good luck with your HCP appointments this week.  I hope they're easily able to help you x


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 2, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Good question that Carol, having wracked what`s left of my brains the only answer I could come up with is I *LEFT* it orf. Take care lovely and of course all you lovely people.


Best wishes and take care.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 2, 2019)

Good morning Amanda, afraid not too good today, had an accident yesterday, spent the day in hospital. Face is pretty well mashed up looks like I`ve gone twelve rounds with Tyson, started going hypo thought I could make it back home, not a chance. Went over face hit the ground first a couple of holiday makers came to the rescue and called an Ambulance. Got taken to hospital full sirens and lights, rushed in to casualty seen to immediately. Head to toe scans, canula, neck brace a thousand injections and a full trauma team, thankyou NHS. They had to glue my nose and lips together but no major damage other than when they released me, tried to phone a taxi both mobiles missing out of my ruck sack. They couldn't fall out when I fell because each compartment is zipped and nothing else is missing, just another day in a life as Sergeant Pepper sang. 

I`ve had to cancel the next few days appointments as I have no will to attend and the looks of the Elephant Man has nothing on me. 

Sorry for such a long post and I welcome your kind thoughts and wishes, take care thinking of all of you.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 2, 2019)

Sharron1 said:


> Best wishes and take care.



Thankyou Sharron you take care too.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 2, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Amanda, afraid not too good today, had an accident yesterday, spent the day in hospital. Face is pretty well mashed up looks like I`ve gone twelve rounds with Tyson, started going hypo thought I could make it back home, not a chance. Went over face hit the ground first a couple of holiday makers came to the rescue and called an Ambulance. Got taken to hospital full sirens and lights, rushed in to casualty seen to immediately. Head to toe scans, canula, neck brace a thousand injections and a full trauma team, thankyou NHS. They had to glue my nose and lips together but no major damage other than when they released me, tried to phone a taxi both mobiles missing out of my ruck sack. They couldn't fall out when I fell because each compartment is zipped and nothing else is missing, just another day in a life as Sergeant Pepper sang.
> 
> I`ve had to cancel the next few days appointments as I have no will to attend and the looks of the Elephant Man has nothing on me.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post and I welcome your kind thoughts and wishes, take care thinking of all of you.



That's completely f*d up, Ted. Thoughts!


----------



## khskel (Sep 2, 2019)

Bloody hell, who's nicked all your good luck?


----------



## Sally W (Sep 2, 2019)

And yet more Ted. I signed in today after a few days hoping to read some better news from you. Your fortunes must be about to change! Continued best wishes you feel better. Wish I could help. Take care x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Good morning Amanda, afraid not too good today, had an accident yesterday, spent the day in hospital. Face is pretty well mashed up looks like I`ve gone twelve rounds with Tyson, started going hypo thought I could make it back home, not a chance. Went over face hit the ground first a couple of holiday makers came to the rescue and called an Ambulance. Got taken to hospital full sirens and lights, rushed in to casualty seen to immediately. Head to toe scans, canula, neck brace a thousand injections and a full trauma team, thankyou NHS. They had to glue my nose and lips together but no major damage other than when they released me, tried to phone a taxi both mobiles missing out of my ruck sack. They couldn't fall out when I fell because each compartment is zipped and nothing else is missing, just another day in a life as Sergeant Pepper sang.
> 
> I`ve had to cancel the next few days appointments as I have no will to attend and the looks of the Elephant Man has nothing on me.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post and I welcome your kind thoughts and wishes, take care thinking of all of you.


Terribly sorry to hear this Ted, you truly deserve a break - but not the kind that The Fates keep bestowing on you!   Please stay safe and recover well {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## AJLang (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh Ted, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. You poor thing.  How awful for you.  I hope that life starts to improve for you. Lots of love xx


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 2, 2019)

Thankyou my dear friends, DSN phoned just now, looks like things are moving I think I even got my own Ambulance Number plate. Cheered up a bit since this morning thanks to everyone, friends are helping out so no need to go out and frighten the Grockles although I may get moved to Paignton Zoo.

Take care folks I`ll be here all day. xxx


----------



## Michael12420 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ted, I am so very sorry to read of all your troubles, to go through all of that and get robbed is almost beyond belief.  At the very least the NHS did you proud.  Get VERY well Very soon.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 2, 2019)

Michael12420 said:


> Ted, I am so very sorry to read of all your troubles, to go through all of that and get robbed is almost beyond belief.  At the very least the NHS did you proud.  Get VERY well Very soon.



I`m no different than you Michael except I seem to have lost total hypo awareness with resulting carnage. I thankyou for your kind response although I do follow your threads and find you go very low yourself, probably more than you should, please take care my friend, once again thankyou.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi Benny thanks for your kind thoughts, JB`s always on board as is glucose tablets. Neighbours and who are also friends looking after me, plenty of strong painkillers in the cupboard trying to not use them, take care my friend.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh No! Ted, what are you doing to yourself! Clearly all our hugs are not cushioning you enough. I am so sorry that you have smashed yourself up like that but so pleased that those tourists found you and got you despatched to hospital again, where they patched you up.
I do love your cavalier attitude to life but really would prefer it if you took things a bit easier for a week or so as we are all really worried about you.
Starting to wonder if you have the hots for one of the nurses or paramedics!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh no Ted  please take care and rest up x


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 2, 2019)

Hots I got trouble standing up Barbara let alone anything like that but I`d give it a go. Staying in for two weeks at the moment but can`t miss a few appointments this week, transport all arranged. Please all of you don`t be over concerned, will let you know somehow if more problems arise, I`m off to the pit now, sleep well sleep tight.xxx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 2, 2019)

I hope that you get some sleep Karnak and that you have allowed yourself some painkillers to help.


----------



## bakebeans (Sep 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear about everything thats been thrown at you. Your strength is an inspiration to us all please take care


----------



## Carolg (Sep 3, 2019)

Look after yourself Ted. Rest up and be careful


----------



## Sally W (Sep 6, 2019)

@KARNAK  - Ted just checking how you are? I expect you’re resting up but if you happen to sign in just to let you know you’re still on my mind


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 6, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @KARNAK  - Ted just checking how you are? I expect you’re resting up but if you happen to sign in just to let you know you’re still on my mind


x2.... Ted please let us know how you are doing when you are able. Sending more hugs..... because you can never have too many!


----------



## SueEK (Sep 6, 2019)

Dear Ted what a truly awful time you have been having. All of us really care about you and wish you better very very soon. Please be careful when you go out and take good care. Love and gentle hugs to you xxx


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi folks slowly back onboard, oh I missed you all so much. Apparently when I was in hospital last Sunday caught some sort of bug,Staffecockulus or to give it its medical version, Staphylococcus Aureus. Spent the week in isolation, felt I was in Michael Jacksons  bubble ,with his chimpanzee. Well still not 100% but getting there, have too catch up with everyone at least I am home, read a few posts and thankyou for all your kind words it is much appreciated. Best me catch up with the forum tonight, a bit of well missed music, something to eat when I want, haven`t got to wee in a bottle, haven`t got to poo in a mobile commode, what more can one wish for. Take care my friends I will be around as long as I can.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 10, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks slowly back onboard, oh I missed you all so much. Apparently when I was in hospital last Sunday caught some sort of bug,Staffecockulus or to give it its medical version, Staphylococcus Aureus. Spent the week in isolation, felt I was in Michael Jacksons  bubble ,with his chimpanzee. Well still not 100% but getting there, have too catch up with everyone at least I am home, read a few posts and thankyou for all your kind words it is much appreciated. Best me catch up with the forum tonight, a bit of well missed music, something to eat when I want, haven`t got to wee in a bottle, haven`t got to poo in a mobile commode, what more can one wish for. Take care my friends I will be around as long as I can.


Ah Ted so sorry you have been so poorly that you ended up in hospital and selfishly very happy to have you back on board. Take good care and also take it easy. Much love to you. Sue. xx


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 10, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks slowly back onboard, oh I missed you all so much. Apparently when I was in hospital last Sunday caught some sort of bug,Staffecockulus or to give it its medical version, Staphylococcus Aureus. Spent the week in isolation, felt I was in Michael Jacksons  bubble ,with his chimpanzee. Well still not 100% but getting there, have too catch up with everyone at least I am home, read a few posts and thankyou for all your kind words it is much appreciated. Best me catch up with the forum tonight, a bit of well missed music, something to eat when I want, haven`t got to wee in a bottle, haven`t got to poo in a mobile commode, what more can one wish for. Take care my friends I will be around as long as I can.


Welcome backProbably best if you take it easy for the moment


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah your right Sharron but nice to hear from you.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi ted. Sorry to hear about your most recent bout of Ill  health and glad you are home. Sending gentle{hugs} and a wee word to diabetes fairy starting with b****r and ending with off. Look after yourself.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice to see you back Ted, you take care my friend.


----------



## Sally W (Sep 11, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks slowly back onboard, oh I missed you all so much. Apparently when I was in hospital last Sunday caught some sort of bug,Staffecockulus or to give it its medical version, Staphylococcus Aureus. Spent the week in isolation, felt I was in Michael Jacksons  bubble ,with his chimpanzee. Well still not 100% but getting there, have too catch up with everyone at least I am home, read a few posts and thankyou for all your kind words it is much appreciated. Best me catch up with the forum tonight, a bit of well missed music, something to eat when I want, haven`t got to wee in a bottle, haven`t got to poo in a mobile commode, what more can one wish for. Take care my friends I will be around as long as I can.


Welcome back Ted. Sorry you’ve had such a rough time. Been thinking of you & sending positive vibes your way. I hope you’ll be able to relax & recuperate well. Lots of folk here care about you xx


----------



## Flower (Sep 11, 2019)

Good to hear you’re home with private bathroom facilities.. Really sorry you’ve been so poorly Ted and hope you recuperate and start improving asap. Take good care of yourself


----------



## Robin (Sep 11, 2019)

Glad you’re home, Ted, nothing like your own bed. Now try and avoid seeing too much of those folk with the green uniforms and the van with the flashy blue light, the sort of places you end up with them, they’re obviously a bad influence!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 11, 2019)

Glad you're back home & out of the Golden Staph pit! 

You've earned some good luck, Ted, I reckon.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 11, 2019)

Good to hear you are home, I hope you recover very soon.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 11, 2019)

Glad your home Ted, and hope that you can get some rest.
Take care.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2019)

Wondered where you’d been. What you like? Hope things settle down or I won’t be able to enjoy my holiday for worrying  about you. Take it easy and no wandering around in town and pubs just yet. Take care.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 11, 2019)

Ah man! What an absolute monster of a time you've been having Ted 

Really hope you can get a CGM in place to help with your hypo unawareness and recover from your accident and infection really really speedily. You really have had it rough these last few months and deserve all the breaks going.

Take care, and know that we are thinking of you and wishing you well.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 11, 2019)

So pleased to see you back online here Ted. I was really starting to worry and it sounds like I was right to! You must surely be due a spell of better luck with your health for at least the next 10 years after this. Keep plodding along the path to recovery and look forward to reading of some new *fun* exploits in the near future, when you are fit enough, like riding donkeys again and preferably not falling off them! ... and less of the scary dramas please. XX


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 11, 2019)

Thankyou all my friends, I know I`m home now, I`ve got my wonderful virtual family to talk to. I must admit its been a roller coaster year so far but hey ho what the heck, I`m still alive from the neck down, maybe. There`s far worse than me including many members on the forum, one way or another we all have problems we have to deal with and if you don`t deal with it and be positive you will just get worse. So a big thankyou to the NHS and a grateful thankyou to a wonderful forum, take care my friends love to all of you.xxx


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh sh*t, went for my 3 month feet review, Podiatrist wasn`t happy, what`s new. I have too have insoles made and fitted plus special shoes made. At least I don`t have to pay anymore, I did offer but she was quite adamant no need. So its down from three months to six weeks and I was going too give up boozing this weekend, no chance, good ole Lidl`s. Take care my friends, enjoy it while you got it.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh dear Ted what a rotten time you are having. You deserve a medal for being so upbeat and although I agree with you that we have to get on with it, you never seem to moan at least not on here. You are an example for us all when we moan about the little things. Take good care Ted, although I have only been on the forum for 9 months it is obvious how highly thought of you are and with good reason. Much love to you. Sue xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 13, 2019)

Hope the insoles work out well Ted. Are you having discomfort with your feet?


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks Sue and Mike, yes feet and calf muscles are very painful 24/7. While I`m walking its not so bad its when I stop and sit down, it feels like being stabbed with a 100 injections in both feet at the same time. Plus the usual electric shocks and tingly bits, fun isn`t it. My right foot is at high risk of Charcot foot so that may turn into a real issue eventually, but hey the suns shining, radio is playing, football is on at 12:30, I`ll have a pint in my hand, what more can I want? just knowing I have access to all you lovely people when I get home, keeps me motivated, take care.xxx


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 14, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Thanks Sue and Mike, yes feet and calf muscles are very painful 24/7. While I`m walking its not so bad its when I stop and sit down, it feels like being stabbed with a 100 injections in both feet at the same time. Plus the usual electric shocks and tingly bits, fun isn`t it. My right foot is at high risk of Charcot foot so that may turn into a real issue eventually, but hey the suns shining, radio is playing, football is on at 12:30, I`ll have a pint in my hand, what more can I want? just knowing I have access to all you lovely people when I get home, keeps me motivated, take care.xxx



You = hero, Mr Ted!

Enjoy the pint.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks Eddy, may have one for you too.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 16, 2019)

Not doing too well today, seem to be on a downhill spiral, silly me seem too be on a bad situation at the moment. Hope you all have a peaceful night, I must lay down take care my friends love to you all.xxx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 16, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Not doing too well today, seem to be on a downhill spiral, silly me seem too be on a bad situation at the moment. Hope you all have a peaceful night, I must lay down take care my friends love to you all.xxx


Is anyone with you Karnak?
I hope you can get some rest, but get help if needed.
Take care


----------



## SueEK (Sep 16, 2019)

I agree Ted please get help if you need to, don’t be overly brave. Hugs to you and take good care xx


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 17, 2019)

How are you???


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking forward to hearing from you this morning Ted.
I hope that you got some sleep.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 17, 2019)

Och Ted, hope today is a better day. Take care {hugs}


----------



## AJLang (Sep 17, 2019)

Lots of hugs Ted xx How are you this morning?


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 17, 2019)

Good morning my dear friends, feeling much better this morning thankyou all for your concerns. There are pull chord alarms in every room and a personal panic alarm hanging around my neck, so lots of help available. My 80year old neighbour Sally just popped in to see how I am, she kept looking at my feet as we are talking. After a while I thought I better look out of curiosity and there it is, big right toe is sunbathing all on its own after worming its way through said sock. Well must get ready for my daily walk may/will pop into a watering hole on the way around, take care you good people speak with you later.xxx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 17, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Good morning my dear friends, feeling much better this morning thankyou all for your concerns. There are pull chord alarms in every room and a personal panic alarm hanging around my neck, so lots of help available. My 80year old neighbour Sally just popped in to see how I am, she kept looking at my feet as we are talking. After a while I thought I better look out of curiosity and there it is, big right toe is sunbathing all on its own after worming its way through said sock. Well must get ready for my daily walk may/will pop into a watering hole on the way around, take care you good people speak with you later.xxx


So good to hear that you have back up close to hand Karnak, and even better to hear you re feeling up to a stroll today.  Hope it is as sunny as it is here.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes lovely day @SB2015, spent an hour on the beach too after my walk, lots of fresh sea food available. Hope you all had a wonderful day also, had a couple of hours kip this evening so wide awake at the moment, playing my Greek music at the moment just too relax .Take care my wonderful friends sleep well tonight, love to you all.xxx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 18, 2019)

Glad to hear that ‘Ted is feeling a bit better’
Have another good day it what promises to be another glorious sunny one.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 18, 2019)

Morning Ted. Hope you have another good day today. I was so worried when you said you were not good the other day and then so relieved yesterday to hear that things were better. The sunshine and warmth certainly help, when you can get out and enjoy the fresh air. So pleased to read you have a good set up for getting help if you need it. Hopefully you will have a long spell now when that support system is relatively redundant. Keep smiling and taking the pills and washing them down with a bit of amber nectar. Have fun but do take care too. X


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 18, 2019)

Good morning good people, yes another wonderful day with a strong breeze coming from the sea.  Hope you are all as well as can be expected? you are all in my thoughts everyday. Well must shoot over to Group 7 day waking average, good figures today so far. Speak with you all later today, take care my friends.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Barbara, all went well until early afternoon, bowels decided they wanted too disown me.Had to get a taxi back to my apartment then had too get Dyno-Rod out to fix the loo. Been in bed ever since, thought I better stir for a while, grub is not on the menu tonight. I know sh*t happens but this is getting beyond a joke, not good at the moment, off to my second week of carb counting tomorrow DSN and  big D specialist will be there, a word in ones ear may be fruitful. take care sweetheart and have a peaceful night, along with the rest of my dear friends.xxx


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 18, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Yes lovely day @SB2015, spent an hour on the beach too after my walk, lots of fresh sea food available. Hope you all had a wonderful day also, had a couple of hours kip this evening so wide awake at the moment, playing my Greek music at the moment just too relax .Take care my wonderful friends sleep well tonight, love to you all.xxx


Take care


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 19, 2019)

Oh dear Ted! Bowels playing up is probably one of the most unpleasant things to deal with especially when you are away from home. Did you ask Dyno-Rod to fix you while they were on?? Hope you are feeling better after a rest. At least you were able to enjoy the morning. Half a day is better than none! I have had a really good day today despite starting with a headache and a BG of 3.6. Glorious sunshine here this afternoon and I am busy riddling/grading a huge pile of road planings that have been sitting blocking my drive for the past year and a half wating to get to the top of my "to do" list. Sometimes a few hours of tedious manual labour is good for the soul, especially when the sun is shining. I also jogged along to my doc's surgery for the second time in 2 days this morning to deliver a urine sample for my DAPNE pre=assessment appt. next week, so I have definitely had my exercise for the day.
Hope you are able to update us later with news that you are feeling better. In the meantime, sending hugs.... beware they are sweaty ones though!


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello Barbara a bit early in the day/night but thanks for the reply. I`ve been on my TIFA course today, Torbay`s equivalent of DAFNE, had a wonderful time this afternoon.  Got the bus back to Paignton, also got that familiar feeling after taking CREON, whilst on board, needed too find a loo asap. Got off and managed too make it to Witherspoons, relief isn`t the word for it, ahhh, bought myself a pint only £2.29 today, so got my course work out read up on carbs etc. People on the next table where curious so got involved in a discussion about the big D and carb counting, a few more amber nectars found its way down said persons throat, me. It got a bit too late to cook, so I thought I would give the carb counting a go, got fish chips &mushy peas first time since I was DX, the chippy owner was Greek so we managed to have a conversation whilst waiting, his English wasn't very good probably a bit like my Greek but converse we did in Greek. I guessed the amount of carbs and injected 12 units of NR 5.8 before eating, got home and ate the grub plus another can of lager, tested 2 hours later 6.9, 4 hours later 7.6, not bad for a guess. I hope you enjoy your DAFNE course as much as I am enjoying my course, great to meet like minded people and HCP`s in a more friendly environment, take care Barbara and all my wonderful friends.xxx


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 20, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hello Barbara a bit early in the day/night but thanks for the reply. I`ve been on my TIFA course today, Torbay`s equivalent of DAFNE, had a wonderful time this afternoon.  Got the bus back to Paignton, also got that familiar feeling after taking CREON, whilst on board, needed too find a loo asap. Got off and managed too make it to Witherspoons, relief isn`t the word for it, ahhh, bought myself a pint only £2.29 today, so got my course work out read up on carbs etc. People on the next table where curious so got involved in a discussion about the big D and carb counting, a few more amber nectars found its way down said persons throat, me. It got a bit too late to cook, so I thought I would give the carb counting a go, got fish chips &mushy peas first time since I was DX, the chippy owner was Greek so we managed to have a conversation whilst waiting, his English wasn't very good probably a bit like my Greek but converse we did in Greek. I guessed the amount of carbs and injected 12 units of NR 5.8 before eating, got home and ate the grub plus another can of lager, tested 2 hours later 6.9, 4 hours later 7.6, not bad for a guess. I hope you enjoy your DAFNE course as much as I am enjoying my course, great to meet like minded people and HCP`s in a more friendly environment, take care Barbara and all my wonderful friends.xxx


Good estimate of the carbs.  A perfect student, who will deserve a big gold star at the next class.
Well done


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 20, 2019)

Wow Ted! You do like living on the edge!! I would never dare inject that much bolus insulin.... 5units is the most I have jabbed at one go and only because I was high (over 10) to start with. I have to say I am really impressed with your guestimate and result on that. I thought I was being brave last night by stopping at a KFC on the way back from a meeting and having a Zinger chicken salad. I bolussed 3 units as it arrived at the table not realising that it came with half the box full of rice.... I was very annoyed at that as I didn't want extra carbs.... anyway I ate the chicken and salad with 3 forkfuls of rice (about a tenth of what was in the box) and brought the rest home for my chickens. At bedtime 1hr 50 mins later I was 15.3!! Wondering if they gave me a full fat Pepsi instead of a Pepsi Max as surely a bit of batter and that tiny bit of rice couldn't take me that high! It will be a while before I eat out again. Needless to say, I am in need of that DAPNE course to improve my carb assessment. So pleased that you are finding your course enjoyable and helpful.
Also *very impressed* that you conversed with the chippy owner in Greek! I need a lot more than a few pints to engage in a foreign language attempt... German is my choice of 2nd language but haven't practiced it in many years and I think the last time may have been when I was plied with Ouzo by a Greek policeman at the European Police Ski Championships a lifetime ago!!


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 20, 2019)

Morning Folks,thanks for your feed back, yes its surprising how it all comes together when you are shown the proper way to do it, (carb counting). My Carbs & Calorie Counter book is a must, (latest edition) from Amazon Smile, thanks for the thumbs up @SB2015 and Barbara. Barbara I also have a good knowledge of the German Language, I have Spanish & French on my schedule for the winter months, just wish I could get to grips with the English Language. Take care my friends speak with you all later.


----------



## Sally W (Sep 20, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Morning Folks,thanks for your feed back, yes its surprising how it all comes together when you are shown the proper way to do it, (carb counting). My Carbs & Calorie Counter book is a must, (latest edition) from Amazon Smile, thanks for the thumbs up @SB2015 and Barbara. Barbara I also have a good knowledge of the German Language, I have Spanish & French on my schedule for the winter months, just wish I could get to grips with the English Language. Take care my friends speak with you all later.


Hi Ted.not checked in with you for a few days as been doing house clearance. [came home early as very tired & in-law turned up late then said he was visiting a friend for a couple of hours so I went on strike this afternoon ha ha!) finally got to read your thread. Glad you enjoyed fish & chips! Also that neighbour looks in on you. Take care of yourself & I’ll try & keep up once this house is cleared


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello my dear Sally, good for you for going on strike, a night in for me tonight. Dark and blowy outside but still 23.C on the gauge, don`t knock yourself out over the house, I`ve still got unopened boxes from two and a half years ago laying dormant, I don`t need anything else so I will probably end up pushing them off of Paignton pier and @eggyg can open them in France. Take care love to you and keep in touch.xxx


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi folks went out today or should I say got dragged out. Went too the fish festival at Brixham, not a bad do felt poorly on the way home, no reason, new batteries turned up for my meter, that didn't work so new meter is required. Flipping heck life can be a bit of a pain when you are not well, shall we start again? how much are Huggies?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 22, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hi folks went out today or should I say got dragged out. Went too the fish festival at Brixham, not a bad do felt poorly on the way home, no reason, new batteries turned up for my meter, that didn't work so new meter is required. Flipping heck life can be a bit of a pain when you are not well, shall we start again? how much are Huggies?


Bother.
Have you got a bit target marked in your front door?
Everything seems to be heading for you.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello @SB2015 d  lots of directions home, all got Teds Place on the signs through Paignton, Brixham, Torquay and hospital. Laid down this afternoon and had two hours with Celine Dion and Steve Wright on the Radio, hope you are ok as well as other friends on the forum?


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 24, 2019)

Well its Tchooseday, feet are very painful (Neuropathy), plus it seems like I have a problem with my mouth under the right side of my tongue. Right side of my mouth is swollen, speaking with the DSN she is pretty sure a thyroid problem has developed, appointment on Monday, plays havoc with BGL`s. Hope you are all coping well, doing a bit of cooking tonight whilst playing music (Greek), been looking through the Group Seven day Average, not posted until |Sunday, just catching up. Take care my friends, speak with you later.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Ted
Good to hear from you but sorry your feet are giving you Gyp and you may have another health issue developing with your thyroid.... so not what you need!  Hope you are cooking yourself a treat tonight?? What are you washing it down with? I used to have "cooking" nights when I would crack open a bottle of wine and then happily throw a whole load of different ingredients together and end up with a fabulous meal that I had no chance of ever recreating because I was too sozzled to remember what had gone into it. I would also text my friends and tell them I was "cooking" and they would always be keen to try the leftovers when I saw them. 
Just starting to realise/wonder if you have Greek heritage? .....Speaking Greek to the chippy owner.... playing Greek music and your Avatar is a Greek temple..... am I just very slow on the uptake....doh!
Hope you have a relaxing evening and a nice meal and tomorrow is a more comfortable day. X


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Ted, how are you doing today? I have oiled the cogs with a few rum and cokes this afternoon and feeling a whole lot better for it. Hope things are going better for you. X


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Ted
How are things? You haven't been online for a week by the look of things and that is pretty concerning considering your recent problems. Please update us when you can. Sending more hugs.


----------

